# how do you keep your house smelling fresh?



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i do a lot to keep my house smelling fresh, but it always seems too stuffy. kind of like an old bookstore. we *only* use all-natural cleaners, fragrances etc.,. as i am chemically sensitive. nothing artificial or synthetic. here is what i'm doing already:

open the windows daily
ceramic rings on the light bulbs with cedarwood eo
eo/baking soda carpet shaker for vacuuming
i burn sage here and there
clean with eo cleaners
little sandstone jars all over with eo on a cotton ball
cedar wood in the closets
wall plug-ins with eo - the kind you put essential oil on a cotton pad

eta: i make all my own natural household cleaners

what else can i do? what do you mamas do?


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

We don't use any scented cleaners, candles, or "room fresheners" whatsoever. Not even eo, which tend to give me a headache. When the household air needs a lift I just open all the windows and let in the breeze! Even on cold winter days just a few minutes helps tremendously. If we have a stink hanging around for some reason, I put a bowl of vinegar in the room for a day or so and that seems to help clear out the smell. A good tip from my mil! It works! Also, we burn pure, natural beeswax candles occasionally which make the house smell so lovely, just a light honey scent.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

Try changing the EO's that you use - I find that the sandalwood/cedar/sage tend to make a stuffier/muskier odor.

Try switching to citrus oils - my fave is Lavender, Eucalyptus and Lime (Or Lemon).


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

I just clean. I don't like walking into artificially scented homes.

Every now and then, I spray the house down with Florida water and I love the way it smells, but I bought it for spiritual reasons.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henny penny* 
We don't use any scented cleaners, candles, or "room fresheners" whatsoever. Not even eo, which tend to give me a headache. When the household air needs a lift I just open all the windows and let in the breeze! Even on cold winter days just a few minutes helps tremendously. If we have a stink hanging around for some reason, I put a bowl of vinegar in the room for a day or so and that seems to help clear out the smell. A good tip from my mil! It works! Also, we burn pure, natural beeswax candles occasionally which make the house smell so lovely, just a light honey scent.

thanks for the vinegar tip! i forgot about that.







my dh hates vinegar with a passion, so i avoid using it, and in the process have forgotten a lot of the things you can do with it. i do open our windows a lot too. we live on 2 acres in the forest, and it smells great! we love beeswax candles, i'll do that too. thank you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChaoticMum* 
Try changing the EO's that you use - I find that the sandalwood/cedar/sage tend to make a stuffier/muskier odor.

Try switching to citrus oils - my fave is Lavender, Eucalyptus and Lime (Or Lemon).

good idea!







i've used lavender, eucalyptus, tea tree, peppermint, citronella etc.,. oils so much i'm tired of them, so i switched to cedar, patchouli and nag champa. some lime and citrus oil would be a nice refreshing change!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princesstutu* 
I just clean. I don't like walking into artificially scented homes.

Every now and then, I spray the house down with Florida water and I love the way it smells, but I bought it for spiritual reasons.

i agree!







i'm chemically sensitive so i *cannot* have anything synthetic in my home. i only use all-natural cleaners and essential oils. i clean constantly (thank you OCD!), but i think i am just so sensitive to smells that our house seems stuffy.

what is florida water? i've never heard of it!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

get house plants. NASA has a list of the best ones for indoor air quality. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Top-1...fe-78345.shtml


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
get house plants. NASA has a list of the best ones for indoor air quality. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Top-1...fe-78345.shtml











i'm only laughing because we have about 25 houseplants, most of them pretty big too! i have every plant on the list except for spathiphyllum, chrysanthemum and hedera helix. i know my houseplants!









thank you for the link, i saved it to my bookmarks!


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

I just clean/vacuum daily, open windows on warm days, spritz some patchouli essential oil and water mix on my wool rug and curtains. But also we have wood floors and not carpeting which tends to hold odors more and we only have two indoor only cats and the litter box is downstairs in our basement. I wipe down my wood floors with the same patchouli and water mix atleast twice a week. Our home is also a shoeless home to prevent toxins and such from entering. Other things to consider are if you have a dirt basement or stone foundation. I know in our old home it would get stuffier due to that since it was a historic home. Our home now is new and having a partially finished basement makes it much different. Or you might just have a damp basement.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

For us it's all about keeping the windows open. Even in the dead of winter we keep some cracked open. That and making sure the garbage gets taken out in a timely manner and making sure nothing is growing in the fridge!









We're in a really small space (on a boat) so one bad smell can overcome the place really fast! In a pinch we'll light a beeswax candle. Fresh flowers always help too!


----------



## aliceincolo (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree with the above comment about switching your EO's. Try some lighter, less musky fragrances. I was given one of those reed diffusers for my birthday and when that scent wore out I filled it with lavender eo. Every other day or so I flip the reeds around yummy!!


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Open windows and beeswax candles


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

thank you for all the great suggestions mamas!









i picked up some lemongrass eo, a couple beeswax candles, i've been spritzing eo/water all over the house and i've been keeping my windows open well into the night. smells *much* fresher in here! hooray!







:

i'm also planting an organic cut-flower garden, so we'll have fresh flowers all year too!

buddhamom: we used to live in a gorgeous old victorian style miners cabin in gold country. the house was over 100 years old. there was a huge damp basement and that house was the dustiest, bookstore smelling house ever. now we live in new construction (2 years old), and it's a nice change!


----------



## bohmproof (Dec 17, 2008)

The other day when I mopped my kitchen (vinal) I put a couple drops of peppermint extract oil in the mop water and the whole house smelled fresh!

I'm gonna do this more often..

I also vote to change the e.o. that you are using.. they are all very heavy smells..


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChaoticMum* 
Try changing the EO's that you use - I find that the sandalwood/cedar/sage tend to make a stuffier/muskier odor.

Try switching to citrus oils - my fave is Lavender, Eucalyptus and Lime (Or Lemon).

thats the first thing that came to my mind as well. I love using Tea tree oil diluted w/water for a cleaning spray. It leaves a very light grassy/earthy smell in the air. I would definately try a citrus EO to *lighten* things up a bit. I also find occassionally spraying my furniture/drapes with a spray bottle with a EO/water mix helps to freshen things up. Sometimes its the fabrics that hold the odor.


----------



## ~threemoons~ (Dec 13, 2007)

I make linen spray with a blend of EOs and distilled water. I occasionally spray it on the pillows, curtains, etc. I also make my own carpet fresh. put a box of baking soda on a large plate or tray. mix some EO with about 1/4 th cup water a drizzle over the baking soda, mix it and let it dry(takes a couple days-or less if you put it in the sun). I use an old jam jar and poke holes in the lid and use it to put the baking soda on the carpet.

you can buy little wooden sticks from the craft store and put them in a little jar with water and EO blend-works just like the potpourri sticks they sell in the store.

I make all my cleaning supplies and play around with adding different blends of EOs to the cleaners.

twoh


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Just opening up the windows for a few minutes each day does a world of good.


----------



## marykatmp (Apr 4, 2009)

Another vote for opening the windows.


----------



## john conor (Jun 1, 2009)

If you are sure you want your home to smell "fresh" and not like perfume you have to work for it. It takes more than a plug in or a can of spray. Candles turn your walls and ceilings black if you don't keep the wicks clipped close to the candle. Insense is not good for the children to smell. It's not healthy for them!!







:


----------



## moon mountain mama (Dec 15, 2005)

Check to make sure you don't have a moisture issue in the house, basement, etc.
Clean with vinegar, water, a touch of Sal's Suds and a combo. of lavender and lemon oil and in the bathroom you can mix in tea tree oil.
I found that the combo. of lavender and lemon work really well together.
I know your dh doesn't like vinegar but you can clean when he's away maybe and the smell will go away after an hour or two.


----------



## lemontreelane (Feb 7, 2009)

my friend made me a _new house spray_ when we moved... lavender, geranium and tea tree oil, and h2O... smells lovely and it always makes me think of her


----------



## emc03 (Mar 19, 2008)

sometimes i save the orange, lime and grapefruit peels from the juice and put it in a pot to simmer with whole cinnamin (sp?) and clove. good for about 3 days and smells heavenly. uses energy, though, so only for special occasions, company or to battle a bad odor.


----------



## LuckyTrish (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emc03* 
sometimes i save the orange, lime and grapefruit peels from the juice and put it in a pot to simmer with whole cinnamin (sp?) and clove. good for about 3 days and smells heavenly. uses energy, though, so only for special occasions, company or to battle a bad odor.









: that's what I was going to say! It works wonders!


----------



## CrunchyInSoCo (Jul 20, 2009)

There is a reason your house smells musty. Find the cause and you can come up with the proper solution.

Don't just "mask" the smell. You could have mold behind your walls, etc. so it is worth the time finding the cause.

In the meantime, to help cut the odor until you can find the actual cause of the smell, use vinegar in open bowls or cut lemons.

You can also buy a bag of grilling charcoal (NOT the kind that already has the lighter fluid in it) and put several containers of that around. It will absorb additional moisture and smells.

You can also make a "potpourri" out of cedar chips (the ones you use in the hampster cage).


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

we boil peppermint oil in water on the stove, works wonderful. clears your sinuses too


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *john conor* 
If you are sure you want your home to smell "fresh" and not like perfume you have to work for it. It takes more than a plug in or a can of spray. Candles turn your walls and ceilings black if you don't keep the wicks clipped close to the candle. Insense is not good for the children to smell. It's not healthy for them!!







:

I didn't realize incsence was bad for children. I burn it daily because I just love the way it smells and makes me feel. Why is it bad?


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

I think some (most?) incense is made with lead. Which would mean it's not good for _anyone_, just worse for children since they're both smaller & still developing. Naturally I didn't realize this until I bought a bunch of incense and and pretty brass burner.

I think the reason my house is prone to the bookstore smell is 1. books - many of them old; and 2. off-gassing. I think the finish on the HW floors in my office is releasing VOCs and we won't really be DONE until we remove it. I'm amazed that I can still smell it though we've been here 10 years. Sounds like it will be a lot of work & expense <sigh. I hope everyone else's musty smells go away with a lot less trouble!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

It sounds like you are already doing really great things. Do you think you might have mildew hidden somewhere? Old bookstores smell like because of mildew on the old books.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Something no one has mentioned yet... I leave a salt lamp on all the time in my living room. I know it's using power 24/7 but it's only a night light bulb and the energy always feels good in the house and it never smells funky and I don't clean on a regular basis







but I also always have the windows open too. Friends have commented on how fresh it always smells








Also hanging pillows and blankies out in the sun all day freshens them up and can help the overall smell of the house too. Bring in some of that sunshine smell








I recently got some sheets from someone on freecycle and they were really perfumey so i soaked/washed them in vinegar and baking soda, still stinky, hung them out on the line all day thru a thunder storm/torrential rain and then sun dried and they smell soooooo good now!







It's like they got infused w/all those fabulous negative ions and ozone!
Grapefruit, orange and lemon grass are my fave fresh smelling eo's.
ETA: I used to work in a historic building and we had a de-humidifier in the basement. It really helped keep the mold/mustiness away


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prescottchels* 
Something no one has mentioned yet... I leave a salt lamp on all the time in my living room.

I would love to have one of those...


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

When I have a musty smell I look for moisture, or something that is closed up with poor air circulation. Or garbage that is not sealed well.

I diffuse EOs without heating them. I use a nebulizing diffuser - Mountain Rose has them - and I also have a mini spray bottle filled with white vinegar and a few drops of a few oils. I shake it each time before I use it. The oils that freshen my house the most are lemon, spruce, and fir.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

wow! i didn't realize this thread was still going!









thanks for all the great suggestions!









here's my current fresh-smelling routine:

- all windows open 24 hours a day
- vacuum everyday (1-3 x per day), as usual
- spray bottle with clary sage and lavender eo - spritzed on linens
around the house
- dishes and garbage are, as always, taken/washed every day, all day
- cats are outside most of the time
- beeswax candle burned every couple days
- new, all natural, resin only incense







:
- *more* houseplants








- ceramic ring with lemongrass eo on the dvd player
- spray counters and floor with peppermint/lavender/tea tree H2O
- himalayan salt candle holder used a couple times per week
- citrus peels left on the sunny windowsill sometimes

we live in an almost brand new home (2 1/2 years old) and we live on 2 acres in the forest. we don't use any artificial stuff or chemicals in our home EVER. and i clean constantly.









i think it was just winter funk and the heavy eo's that were doing it. i just loooove the smell of cedarwood (my dh naturally smells like the mountains after it has rained, and cedar reminds me of this), but it is not for inside the home apparently!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv-my-boys* 
Sometimes its the fabrics that hold the odor.

the eo spray really does help! i agree about the fabrics, i wash my couch pillows at least once a week if not more)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~threemoons~* 
you can buy little wooden sticks from the craft store and put them in a little jar with water and EO blend-works just like the potpourri sticks they sell in the store.

that's a great idea!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *john conor* 
If you are sure you want your home to smell "fresh" and not like perfume you have to work for it. It takes more than a plug in or a can of spray. Candles turn your walls and ceilings black if you don't keep the wicks clipped close to the candle. Insense is not good for the children to smell. It's not healthy for them!!







:

hear, hear! that's why i don't use cans of spray and junk like that! we don't burn candles that often. 1-3 x per week for 15 min or so.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moon mountain mama* 
I know your dh doesn't like vinegar but you can clean when he's away maybe and the smell will go away after an hour or two.

dh is always at home, so no chance of that! lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemontreelane* 
my friend made me a _new house spray_ when we moved... lavender, geranium and tea tree oil, and h2O... smells lovely and it always makes me think of her

YUM!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emc03* 
sometimes i save the orange, lime and grapefruit peels from the juice and put it in a pot to simmer with whole cinnamin (sp?) and clove. good for about 3 days and smells heavenly. uses energy, though, so only for special occasions, company or to battle a bad odor.

i used to do this all the time, but i would forget about the pan and burn it! smells super good though!


----------



## GreenKnitPocket (Feb 2, 2008)

My mother taught me to put dryer sheets in hidden places to keep the house fresh- kinda like how baking soda works. I have a dryer sheet in almost all of my dresser drawers, definitely in my closet (under my shoes- ew!) and in any chests or cabinets I have that store blankets, sheets, board games, towels, etc. You have to change them every once in a while, but they're cheap and everyone has them lying around!


----------



## HappyLittleHouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Wouldn't dryer sheets fall into the category of artificial scents? We don't use them, never have and haven't found a reason to add them to my laundry routine. Maybe we just have happy water to wash in or something!

I've never heard of a salt lamp. Could someone direct me to that? Sounds kind of interesting!

I have taken notes to incorporate into our home, which is a little less-than-fresh smelling. Part of it is getting the pee smell out of the sofa, where potty learning DS had a few accidents.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I think that dryer sheets smell awful. Definitely not a smell I want lingering in my house. My mother uses them, but she uses the same one in her dryer like 45 times, so it really doesn't smell too strong. But I think she would not even consider freshening the house with them.

I use vinegar for EVERYTHING, and I actually really like the smell of it.

I just bought an Auracacia plug-in room diffuser. I use it in the bathroom where we have a rabbit litterbox and the diaper pail. I refill it with EO when guests are coming. Still playing with scents, but I'm enjoying the peppermint smell! Totally artificial, but it smells yummy.

--janis


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

My MIL puts plug ins in her fridge and one in every room and the things she does with dryer sheets







I would not recommend any of that.

Last fall my DS dumped a jar of cinnamon on the floor. I had to vacuum it up. Afterwards we could smell cinnamon every time I vacuumed. It was actually kind of nice through the winter. This spring my DS vacuumed the dog water bowl dry and we had to toss the vacuum. The engine grew legs.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

I know this thread is old but since you vaccum so much (hehe another vaccum addict here!) take a cotton ball and sprinkle any mix of eo's on it and stick it into your collecion area of your vaccum....it will smell forever even after you empty it out! once you can't smell it anymore replace!
~Kate


----------



## GreenKnitPocket (Feb 2, 2008)

You can get eco-friendly dryer sheets--- they smell naturally. I personally don't like the smell of vinegar so jrabbit, you and I shouldn't visit each other's homes


----------



## lilypotter (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with all of the replies and i completely agree with henny penny. Once awhile simmer a pot of water with a dash of cinnamon powder, sprinkled with a few cloves. The smell of cinnamon and cloves can travel beyond your kitchen to every room.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

This thread was super helpful for suggestions for me too.

I cannot wait to try them out! I am moving into an apartment and well, it STINKS.. Like fish... It is NASTY.

I am moving in most likely next month. It is mostly empty, just some clothes and bedding that need to be washed/aired out obviously. I am also going to be painting, so that may seal the smell on the walls. The issue is, it's a basement apartment and the kitchen/living room/ and master bedroom are the only rooms with windows. The seconnd bedroom doesn't and neither does my bathroom. The rooms with windows I am going to open, I am going to wash the walls with vinegar and leave bowls with vinegar in them all too. I am going to really clean the heck out of the kitchen and especially the fridge and the stove and then wash and hang all the clothes/linens out to air.

What about the mattress? The mattress will most likely hold odor, is there any suggestions to get rid of that smell?


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilypotter* 
I agree with all of the replies and i completely agree with henny penny. Once awhile simmer a pot of water with a dash of cinnamon powder, sprinkled with a few cloves. The smell of cinnamon and cloves can travel beyond your kitchen to every room.









I was going to simmer lemon and maybe some Lavender on the stove too


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

I love the idea of boiling water with cinnamon and cloves...that sounds so perfect for the change of season coming up!


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalMindedMomma* 
What about the mattress? The mattress will most likely hold odor, is there any suggestions to get rid of that smell?










THe only thing I can think is to drag it out into the sunshine for as many days and as long as you can while avoiding getting it wet (with morning/evening dew)
~Kate


----------

